# An old friend comes home...



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I recently started thinking about buying a Commander-sized 1911 - today I boxed up a Para Night Hog which was spending 'way too much time in the safe and headed out to one of the better stocked gun shops in the area.

They had one Colt in a Commander size, but it was one of those double-action jobs, and a little rough at that. Being a Colt the price was somewhat high.

And in the same case was a full-sized Colt 1911-1A 80 Series in parkerized finish with a Lazermax installed and Hogue grips... in fact the one I had traded in about a year ago.

They had it priced within bargaining distance of the value of my fairly new Night Hog, and twenty minutes later (don't ya just love 'buy and carry' Kansas?) I was driving home feeling I'd done good.

In fact, this gun was the first automatic I ever bought. New, from Cabellas in Kearney, Nebraska years and years ago.

Shouldn't have ever traded it away. Lost a little money, but the gun's back where it belongs.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

why did you trade it off to begin with? kansas


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man I like happy endings. Good luck with it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Don't you feel good correcting your mistake of trading it off in the first place. What was the double action Colt? The Double Eagle is easy to clean up and lighten the trigger and mine is one of my carry weapons.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

stormbringerr said:


> why did you trade it off to begin with? kansas


I thought I needed to go with an 'all carry' collection - so I traded it for a Kahr and a Springfield XDsc.

Now that I have a much better idea what I am able to carry, I found that I had room for a 'range' gun... though under the right circumstances, the 1911 is carry-able too.

The gun was in the shop's gun case for about a year. I guess nobody cared for a parkerized, laserized, Hogue-ized Colt. An eventual win-win for both parties - I suspect the dealer will have better luck selling a subcompact/high capacity/night sighted pistol now that Kansas allows concealed carry.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Don't you feel good correcting your mistake of trading it off in the first place. What was the double action Colt? The Double Eagle is easy to clean up and lighten the trigger and mine is one of my carry weapons.


Yes, it feels good. It's a great gun, and if you're going to buy used, might as well buy one of your own. :mrgreen:

I believe it *was* a Double Eagle. It had a decocking lever and extended grip panels which followed the arc of the beaver tail. It didn't look in too bad a shape, though it needed a cleaning. I wasn't too happy to see an exposed spring on the right side just between the slide and the grip panel. As designed, but I kind of hate to see delicate parts out in the open like that. Generally though it was a hansom arm - definitely a 1911 blood-line.

Fact is, if my old buddy hadn't been laying there next to it begging me to take it back, I would have considered it more seriously.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

If it was a Double Eagle I would go get it. I have 4, 1 full size that I carry and 1 unfired, 1 commander size, 1 officer size. All 3 worth about twice what I bought them for.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I googled Double Eagle and that was it. In Commander size. They were asking around $900 for it. I'm no gun grading expert (far from it) but I would say it was roughly around 90% give-or-take.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

And what's a sentimental thread without a sentimental picture, eh?









Colt 1911 A1 Series 80 w/ Lasermax and Hogue grips


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My Double Eagle that I carry is in the Gallery pics It is my baby and will increase in valvue.


----------

